# Creamed Honey.... 911.... need help!



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

We are actually getting sun in Washington State. 

We have an issue with the creamed honey in the summer time at the markets. When we send the creamed honey out to the farmers market, they come back liquid they were set when they went out). The sun is brutal on the creamed honey. We dont have much save over where we are at the market so shade cant always happen. 

Any other ideas on how to keel the honey set while at the market on a sunny hot day? Thought about a cooler but???? not sure if thats the answer. 

thoughts?


----------



## HONEYDEW (Mar 9, 2007)

they dont sell gourmet choc. or ice cream without a cooler, so i,d say its your only hope. I had a bunch go south on me at a self serve spot :doh: nobody could figure why I was charging so much for regular honey


----------



## beedeetee (Nov 27, 2004)

You also need to explain to people that they can't just go put it in their hot car for the afternoon and not expect to have liquid honey when they get home.


----------



## katmike (Apr 29, 2005)

I have exactly the same problem at the farmers market I attend.

I think I came up with a workable solution, but still I can end up coming home with some pretty soft creamed honey if it's a hot day. I don't take much more than I think I can sell. I do use a coolor and keep under my table. I only display a handful and keep them rotated. I also use some empty creamed honey containers in the back row of my display so it looks like I have more than I really do. I have never sold more than one at a time (this is my 2nd year selling it), so I can quicky get a replacement pulled out of the cooler on on the display, so no one can tell I have empty containers.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I'd use the cooler...


----------

